

Google Maps, Earth updated with high-resolution imagery - lusob
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57481985-93/google-maps-earth-updated-with-high-resolution-imagery

======
nekojima
There goes most of my afternoon. I'll be looking at Google Maps for the next
few hours. Maybe its an affliction, rather than addiction, but I really enjoy
looking at aerial & satellite photos.

This is the link for the updated lists of locations:

[http://google-latlong.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/imagery-
update-...](http://google-latlong.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/imagery-update-
explore-your-favorite.html)

